# All the Pretty Colors



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thought I would share some pics of fall foliage around my city... Enjoy!


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow. Beautiful. Sometimes I wish I was living on the mainland. This is our pretty color - all year round...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't know, I think that I would trade the colors to live in paradise


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Beautiful pictures, Trena! 

Dewmazz -- I LOVE Hawaii! I don't think it can get better than Hawaii, except it scares me a bit to think of living on an island....


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Wonderfull pics.
All of our leaves here are long gone... two storms in one week with heavy rain and 40-60mph winds took care of that.
Also had temps down in the low teens last week. Ski hills were able to make enough snow to open!
I think I'll take Hawaii....


----------



## Megil Tel'Zeke (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow were in NC is that?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I would be nice to see the seasons. I mean really feel them. Here, you know it's winter because the intense heat goes away and it feels nice to be outside. Err...that is if a hurricane isn't slamming us (this year, anyway).

Beautiful trees. Enjoy the fall.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, just beautiful Trena! I can't believe that you're just now into the full color. It seems like so long ago it was like that here.....

I agree Art, I just love the fact that we have 4 definite seasons here. It makes you appreciate all of them so much more.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks Guys... I took these pictures about a week ago, maybe two. 

Megil... Greensboro, NC

Art... I had a couple of friends that moved from here to FL and did not like the fact that there was no seasons as there is here. They ended up moving back.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I have to agree with your friends about the lack of seasons. I've lived in SoCal for a bit over 2 years now after living in Raleigh for 15 years. I haven't yet needed a jacket this year.

Last year I noted on Christmas that it was in the mid-seventies and there were palm trees everywhere. Makes it kinda hard to get into the xmas spirit.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

then you should try living in a tropical country.. During this time its the monsoon season.. so its HOT AND MUGGY ..then DARK skies!! RAIN RAIN RAIN RAIN.. then HOT AND MUGGY!!!...the cycle repeats.!! How christmassy!! love it~!


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

North Carolina eh? Do you have any American Beech trees there? If so, would you like to sell a gallon bag of fallen leaves?


Isaac


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Isaac,

Looking to grow acid-loving Crypts?


----------



## Megil Tel'Zeke (Nov 7, 2005)

h Greenesboro. I was gonna say I didn't think Charlotte had that nice of an Autumn. and wilmingtongs Autumn is well not very noticeable.

Meh I have lived in both tropical and seasonal areas. doesn't matter either way I love them both. The holidays are the Holidays, Look at the southern hemisphere they have christmas in the summer.


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Great Photos. Looks just the ones in my neighborhood. (atlanta, ga) and I was just telling my wife. We should go and take some photos... of the trees. 

This year was definitley the most colorful FALL we had in a handful of years. 

Beautiful. Thanks for capturing them.


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

Art_Giacosa said:


> acid-loving Crypts?


That'd be a good side effect 
I want them for my Apistogrammas. I'm also setting up a Borelli breeding tank (55gal). I need acidic water all around!

Isaac


----------

